# Roo the runt.



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I got another rattie. That brings the total to five.










This is Roo, named because she resembles a kangaroo pinkie. Shes an albino patchwork . Being the runt of the litter, she is 6 weeks old and weighs only 30-40 grams. Definitely the tiniest rat I've ever owned, even smaller than a 4 week old. 

She is much more timid than any other rat I've owned, she isn't really interested in exploring or playing but she is a licker.

I also think she deaf because she doesn't react at all to sudden noises, she doesn't even flinch or twich her ears. So thats probably why shes more timid.

Shes also pretty skinny so I've been feeding her baby food and coconut water with a syringe. She has a huge appetite despite her size.

She seemed pretty depressed so I decided to introduce her to my 8 week old Bandicoot, and they immediately hit it off and they are now living together. Bandicoot seems to understand shes much smaller and weaker and doesn't get to boisterous around her.










Hard to believe they are only 2 weeks apart.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

More pics because shes so precious.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

My gosh shes packing on the weight fast. Her pelvis, spine and shoulderblades no longer protrude as much. 3 days ago I could see the individual vertibrae bones of her spine. Shes looking alot more rounded


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow, she almost looks like a different species considering how teeny she is! Cute little thing - would you mind showing us some of her patchwork designs as she gets older? Would love to see them. Also, those big feets!!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I can post here but I also have a rat instagram where I'll post lots of pictures of her. Username is fu_inle_ni_frith. As for her fur, one parent is hairless the majority of the time with short periods of being thinly furred, the other has thin fur. She'll probably have periods of being almost hairless to periods of having thin fir. At the moment her underside is fuzzy and her topside is hairless (except her face which is fuzzy.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

But shes been getting funny reactions from people "are you sure she doesn't have mange?"


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Cute! Thanks, will check your insta out.


----------

